# Critique My Cantering :D



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Could you guys please tell me how I am doing at the canter? I finally got Pari to break his trot and canter but it didn't last long. Here is what I got though. Oh and you can be as harsh as you want, I really want to improve and so whatever I am doing wrong, please tell me. However, I also haven't cantered in like 2 years so keep that in mind that I am sorta rusty and I was gripping his mane for support . Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can't tell a lot iwth stills but except for the stirrup having come to far under your foot, you look good overall. Congrats on your progress.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Oh wow those are really bad! haha! Here are some edited pics and I will try to get some better ones this weekend. Thank you if you can tell anything from these!

Also, how does my horse look? Does he seem to be moving well?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow looking back at these, I see so many things wrong! I guess I was problably bracing on my stirrups and not hugging my horse's barrel enough which would explain why I felt so off balance. I kept feeling like I was falling forward and too far out of the saddle but when I tried to sit up straighter and deeper I ended up slamming into the saddle and popping back up again with his stride. 

Thanks, tiny for your critique


----------



## oconley (Feb 26, 2011)

I ride western so I'm not sure, but are you supposed to be angled forward when riding English?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like your stirrups are to long, your feet have been pushed to far into the stirrup because of it I think.
You are probably leaning foward to try and keep your horse going, try sitting up and not pushing that much with your body so much, I did that as well sitting up actually made it easier.
it will get easier once your horse is more willing to canter 
I have to fight my horse to stop now lol

Your horse looks like he might be on the wrong leg in some... not to sure though, your reins are a tad long but shouldn't really matter you want forward and if hes a good horse and wont run off thats fine.

Not really the best critquer but hope it helped


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks like he has a long stride, which I find nicer and easier to sit. My mare had the same problem of not wanting to canter, and I solved that by sitting deep, lifting my inside rein and squeezing hard with my inside leg on the girth, and my outside leg behind the girth. If she didn't respond I would give her a soft but firm smack on the neck with my reins.

Then when she was in canter, I would grip slightly with my knees, and keep my lower leg on to encourage her forward if I felt her wanting to go back to trot. I would also lean a little bit back, as that helped me sit deep and be able to drive her on with my seat. Maybe you could try something like that, it really helped me.

He does appear to be on the wrong lead in a few pictures, which can make the canter uncomfortable and hard to sit to. Try canter figures of eight to get him to change leads. Try shortening your stirrups about a hole or two, and maybe that will help you drive him forward.

He looks like a sweet horse, and overall you don't look bad


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> He does appear to be on the wrong lead in a few pictures, which can make the canter uncomfortable and hard to sit to. Try canter figures of eight to get him to change leads. Try shortening your stirrups about a hole or two, and maybe that will help you drive him forward.
> 
> 
> > phew not just me then that sees it
> ...


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone  I will practice with him some more tomorrow


----------



## MinnickVerse (Mar 7, 2011)

If it’s hard to get him into the canter then, what I found was my problem, was that I tensed up going into the canter and he got confused. They look really good though! Hug tight with your knees, so your feet are free to go back and forth to ask for the canter again if he breaks.


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

Lean back a smudge, and stirrpups in the ball of your foot!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks like you are riding in a dressage saddle if that is the case you're upper body is too far forward......you need to be more vertical.......you also need to bring your heels under your hip a bit more.......you also need to get your seat down into the saddle a bit more.......you need to have slightly more weight in your stirrup then your seat at the same time keeping your seat deeper in the saddle.

Super Nove


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Actually it is a Crosby AP, I'll post a pic below. I have a video I can post for your guys but it is only 5 seconds long so I didn't bother with it. I can post it though if that would help


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying.......that's why the longer and less forward flap....and you were riding in a really long stirrup.....plus you were such a long distance away in the pics it was hard to tell what you were riding in.....either way my comments stand.........even if you were riding in a more hunter style (shorter stirrups and and a more forward flap) when riding on the flat you should still be shoulders, hips, heels and have a deeper seat .......its only when you go to the jump that you would lighten your seat.

Super Nova


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for your advice super nova  And I understand how you could easily get confused with the pics being so far away, sorry about that


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with others that if you shorter your stirrups a couple of holes you should find that you should be able to get a better leg position of a bit more under you. if you are having to hold on it may be worth doing a bit more work in the walk and trot to work on your leg position to help you have more confidence in the canter?

Just saw the photo of your saddle close up, this is just my opinion, but from that pic the front of your saddle looks very low to the horses withers, just wondered if you have had someone check the fit of your saddle? if you are having problems with the canter it may help to double check that too?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Michelle and Mr B said:


> I agree with others that if you shorter your stirrups a couple of holes you should find that you should be able to get a better leg position of a bit more under you. if you are having to hold on it may be worth doing a bit more work in the walk and trot to work on your leg position to help you have more confidence in the canter?
> 
> Just saw the photo of your saddle close up, this is just my opinion, but from that pic the front of your saddle looks very low to the horses withers, just wondered if you have had someone check the fit of your saddle? if you are having problems with the canter it may help to double check that too?


I think I might need shorter stirrups, I am pretty sure those were on eighther the next to last or second to last hole. How do I measure what size mine are though so I know what size to get? I stoped holding on to his mane after a while, I was just more secure when I was.

I for some reason had my saddle too far forward in that pic, it usually is farther back and off of his withers more. His withers are gigantic thoug so I ordered a half pad for him and it should be in any day


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

it was just what i saw from that pic with regards to the saddle, sorry.

Do you have a hole punch? if i had leathers that were too long i would use a hole punch to punch in as many extra holes as was required. best to have a ruler or something similar to make sure that the holes you punch are equal on each leather though.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Oh its no problem  I will ask my dad if he can punch some extra holes


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

try siting up straighter through your back and centre yourself and relax in the saddle . other than that you are doing greathere is a example


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Can He Star  I can't go to the barn today so I will try and get a good vid and pics on wednesday


----------



## kabobizaboo (Apr 11, 2011)

Way to go as far as making him canter, and finding the courage to do it! Now, to make it better, let your lower leg come back a tad. Your heel should be in line with your hip, and here it's out in front (sometimes referred to as a "rocking chair" seat). I imagine this is to encourage him forward, but remember that your seat is another major driving force! Follow him with your seat, and think of "driving" him forward to ask for the canter, while using your legs as well!


----------

